# Chester's Pictures - As promised :)



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Here are a few of Chester's pictures. He's gotten pretty big in the 1.5 months we've had him, but most of it is pure fluffiness. He definitely needs a grooming soon. Anyway...enjoy the pictures!


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

He is soooo adorable. I want a puppy!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a doll , thanks for sharing.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Just a quick shout out to the lil guy in my avatar pic and the desktop wallpaper on my wife's laptop (last pic). He's a maltese named Toto who was with my wife for 15 1/2 wonderful years, and 8 with the both of us. Unfortunately, that last picture represents the only way our two guys will ever be side by side  Although we continue to miss him dearly, Chester's brought a new light into our lives which we're very thankful for


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww Chester is so precious!! I love the 3rd and 5th picture 

So sorry to hear about Toto. He looks adorable in your avatar photo.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love those photos, especially the one in his lumberjack shirt. My heart goes out to you both for the loss of Toto. I feel like I can look straight into his soul in that avatar photo.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Chester is a ball of fur!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute, cute...what a doll face. The heart is a very soft place when it comes to the loss of a much loved pet. It is wonderful that you now have Chester he will help fill some of the empty spaces. Toto will always have his own spot.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome! Chester is an adorable little guy, and Toto was too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...what a little sweetie pie. I just love that cute face!!!! Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is adorable! He does look like a Chester.  Great name! I just want to pick him up and snuggle him.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

So cute and I love that name!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Very pretty coloring! Reminds me of my Sissy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

CHester is a little darling.
RIP Toto.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

His coloring is beautiful!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute little teddy bear! I know he will help fill the void in your hearts from the loss of your beloved Toto.
:welcome:


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

What a cutie...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Chester - agree - he looks like a Chester - CUTE! What a cute black/red check jacket/shirt. I am sorry about your loss of Toto.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a sweet boy. The picture of him in the plaid coat is too much cuteness!

I'm glad he's helping to ease the pain of your loss-how could you look at that face and not smile?

Agreed that Chester fits him perfectly.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Chester is a cherub! What a beauty.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks to everybody for the compliments and the kind words. It was his coloring that drew my wife and I to Chester. We wanted our next dog to be mostly white, but not all white like Toto. And once we saw him we were smitten. Unfortunately he's getting groomed soon so he'll definitely be losing some color. C'est la vie...

PS - I'm 29 years old and thoroughly enjoyed Avatar The Last Airbender, a carton on Nick. Nothing wrong with that at all 

PPS - the "3D" in Toto3D stands for "3 Dots"...as in when you look at his face, all you see are 3 black dots that make up his face lol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

3d - too cute!


----------

